# making a plow



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

hey i am buying a bobcat in april so i cant afford a plow right now, but i am tired of using snow blowers. my plan is to fabricate my own using the snow sport personal plow concept but make more of a snow pusher style blade... if anyone knows of anything important i need to know, please feel free to know. i have a 2000 dodge ram 1500 sport 4x4 360 zach


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

if you can weld, afford 1/4" thick steel and angle iron and have some way of bending steel you're in business...it shouldn't be too hard to fabricate your own push box, just time consuming.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Plywood and 2x4s would work!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Does your Bobcat have a Quick Attach? If it does, may be worth looking into getting a used plow and fab the moldboard to fit the QA. Assuming you'd want to use your Bobcat to plow.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Re-reading your post left me kind of confused. Are you saying you don't have either the Bobcat or a plow right now, but want something you can put on your 2000 Dodge pickup right now to plow with? But you can't afford a plow? You have a snowblower, but don't want to use it? Apparently you don't even have a plow mount on that truck. Then I go along with First Time Out. Strap a piece of plywood to the front bumper. By the time you get the steel and channel iron together, put in the labor and material needed to fab it together with a winch to raise and lower it, you could have put that into a cheap used plow or a "personal use" plow.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

What Mick said! Around here there are a ton of old plow blades for sale on the cheap. The blades outlast the trucks and get orphaned. If I were making a pusher for the Bobcat I would buy an old blade and modify it from there. You will be time, money and frustration ahead. Just a thought.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*confused*

like others have said your post is a little vague, but if you are asking how to make a pusher out of a regular old plow it is fairly easy... i have one down the shop that one of the guys made up, it works pretty well, i'll take some pics when i can...


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn, this is soooooo confusing!


----------



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

the fabrication is done and everything is in paint right now, will have pictures up shortly
___________________________
2000 ram 1500 sport
custom fabricated plow no hydraulics


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do we think he made it out of PLwood and 2x's-like first time out stated!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Where are the pics?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

douglasl330 said:


> Do we think he made it out of PLwood and 2x's-like first time out stated!


I sure hope not. Guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

douglasl330 said:


> Do we think he made it out of PLwood and 2x's-like first time out stated!


That would be funny as h3!!


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Were are these pictures at!?


----------



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

im still figuring out how to put them up here...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

well if youre having trouble with the pictures explain how you made the plow and what you used


----------



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

i used the snowsport mounting concept as a guide to make a system off the 2inch reciever hitch. and the blade is 7'5 feet out of 1/4 steel with boxed ends. runs on 1/4 inch skies so it wont take to much gravel with it, locks into place when in reverse and rolls back when going forward. havent had a real good snow to test it though, NO SNOW. still trying with the pics..


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds Sweet!--Guess you didn't use plywood and 2x's


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jacob land and said:


> i used the snowsport mounting concept as a guide to make a system off the 2inch reciever hitch. and the blade is 7'5 feet out of 1/4 steel with boxed ends. runs on 1/4 inch skies so it wont take to much gravel with it, locks into place when in reverse and rolls back when going forward. havent had a real good snow to test it though, NO SNOW. still trying with the pics..


You're using this commercially?


----------



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

yea, but not nearly enough to be considered commercial 5-6 driveways one medium sized parking lot, with the p lot i have a friend hop on on of their high lows with a blade on it to help out though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Best of luck with it.


----------

